# Tire size for 18x8.5?



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I wanna get 235/40/18 tires but my buddy wants me to get 235/35/18. 
I think 40 would be correct unless I wanna run 19" wheels.
What do yoy guys think?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh. And its for my 2004 GTI.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I run *225*/40 R18s on my 2004 GLI. I think the 235/40s may be a tight squeeze. On rough roads you may rub on the front shock spring perch with these (I have Kumho 4Xs and I have about 1/4 inch clearance from the front shock spring perch). I think 235/35s would be better. And beware: the same size tire varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Depends a lot on your suspension setup/if lowered much. 235/40 is a pretty common alternate size run by a lot of R32 owners. It really isn't that tight unless you have significant drop, or the wheel offsets are far from appropriate. Even a 245/40 has been done but that's very tight. 235/35 is a good bit smaller overall and will look silly unless you're dropped a good bit.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah I already run 235/40/18 and have koni coiloverd and have no rubbing issues up front, possibly due to my wheel offset. In the rear I do have 10mm spacers and I do rub a little on bigger dips on the road. 
The reason I was asking is because my buddy was certain that I have the wrong size tires, he said I should get 235/35 on my 18" BBS CH rims. I kept telling him I should either take the spacers out, raise the car or get a 225 to get a little more strech. I thought it would look silly to get 35's on 18" wheels, but he kept persisting on 35's lol. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

